# Need major help - New to BLD cubing



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah.. It's me again.. asking for help on how to do a rubik's cube blindfolded. I'm sorry that I'm not as 'smart' as other people... but hopefully I'll get closer after this. 

There are a LOT of things that I don't understand: Memorization, the steps to doing the cube blindfolded, and algorithms. 

*Memorization*: For memorization, if you were to memorize the numbers: 1 3 4 - How are you suppose to remember how to turn the cube to that area because there are basically different ways of turning the cube to that location. 

*Steps to doing the cube blindfolded*: When you first start from a scrambled cube, what exactly are you suppose to look for and how are you suppose to memorize more than 2-3 pieces at a time? (Since you move the cube so much). Also, from this list: CO, EO, CP, and EP. What order would it be doing it the easiest (Since I'm a novice).

*Algorithms*: I've looked on many sites to learn how to do a rubik's cube blindfold, and I thought that PJK's works the best (so far, but still a lot of confusions). Since the website provides me with a few algorithms, how am I suppose to know when to use that specific algorithm.


Lastly, I just need someone to tell me (very detailed 'please!') on how would you do this cube from the scrambled sequence with white on bottom and blue facing front: R2 U L' U D2 R U' B2 F U R D' L F D'

Yes, yes... I know I'm asking A LOT... but I've read many sites numerous times, but it still confuses me. So would someone please help me out, I would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the pochmann method.
R2 U L' U D2 R U' B2 F U R D' L F D'

T = R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
P = R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
Q = (L U') (R' U) (L' U2') (R U') (R' U2 R)

1. d' l' P
2. Q l d
3. d l' P l d'
4. d2 l T l' d2
5. l P l'
6. d' l T l' d
7. P
8. l' P l
9. d l T l' d'
10. l' P l
11+12. x' U R U' M'U'M'U'M'U'M' M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U' U R' U' x

Thats how I would solve the edges.


----------



## tim (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, now from the perspective of a 3-cycle-solver:

I memorize in this order:
EP (1 12 5 3 8) (2 10) (6 9)
CP (1 5 6) (4 8 7)
EO (0010) (0011) (1010) // 1 means not correctly oriented
CO (0220) (0002) // 2 means: needs a ccw rotation to be correctly oriented

in the following i only describe the necessary setup-moves and which U-perm you need to execute.
[U1] = cw front
[U2] = ccw front
[U3] = cw back
[U4] = ccw back

I execute in the opposite order:
CO/EO
CP
EP:
(1 12 5): D x U [U2] U' x' D'
(1 3 8): U' F [U2] F' U
(2 10) (6 9): F2 B U2 R2 [H-Permutation (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)] R2 U2 B' F2

If you don't know how to execute the U-perm at the front and back, just make an additional U2.

CP is exactly the same as EP, just with other Algorithms and harder setup-moves. But if you understand how to do the EP, you automatically know how to do the CP.

If you want to learn 3-cycle i highly recommend to read Macyk's guide. He explained the method understandable and very clean.


----------

